# 489 Subsequesnt Entrant Visa



## yogi143 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied for a 489 subsequent entrant visa for my wife. She has completed BBA in English medium. does she need to do IELTS???


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai yogi,,,
When did u applied and did you got any contact by co. 
My wife has not taken ielts, waiting for co now,,,,


----------



## yogi143 (Sep 5, 2013)

pralis said:


> Hai yogi,,,
> When did u applied and did you got any contact by co.
> My wife has not taken ielts, waiting for co now,,,,


Hi Pralis,

Yes she is here now. We got the visa after 4 months exact. And we did not give any IELTS exam as she has done BBA in english medium.


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

yogi143 said:


> Hi Pralis,
> 
> Yes she is here now. We got the visa after 4 months exact. And we did not give any IELTS exam as she has done BBA in english medium.


Oh dats good,,,,so did you provide any proof for functional English like letter from university or something like that.


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi
I have applied for subsequent entrant489 on oct6th. We got a confirmation mail also same day! Now i am waiting for co to be allocated. As of now 2 months passed co is not allocated yet! Is ther anyone out here who had applied for the same visa aprox same timeframe??? Could anyone gimme a rough idea as how long is it gonna take for co to b allocated?? Wen my hubby called up immi dept tday they said as of now sep applications are going on where as in the allocation table it stil shows july3rd.. 
Pls gimme a reply if anyone knws regrdg ths


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

pralis said:


> Hi
> I have applied for subsequent entrant489 on oct6th. We got a confirmation mail also same day! Now i am waiting for co to be allocated. As of now 2 months passed co is not allocated yet! Is ther anyone out here who had applied for the same visa aprox same timeframe??? Could anyone gimme a rough idea as how long is it gonna take for co to b allocated?? Wen my hubby called up immi dept tday they said as of now sep applications are going on where as in the allocation table it stil shows july3rd..
> Pls gimme a reply if anyone knws regrdg ths


Hi Pralis,
I have applied for my wife subsequent entrant489 on 15th oct 2013.
Latest allocation table says till 15 August CO had been allocated.Did you heard anything back ???


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai sunny oz,

We r still waiting for co! Our immi account status shows in progress sinc last three months.. Hope to hear from them soon..


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Pralis,

Any new update ???


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Anybody who has applied 489 subsequent entrant Visa between 15 August 2013 to 30 October 2013 ???


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai sunny oz,
No updates.. Waiting.. Waiting..


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai sunny oz,

I think there is hardly any 489 aplicants


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai sunny oz,

I think there is hardly any 489 aplicants on ths forum, hardly any one replies!


----------



## jen15 (Apr 10, 2013)

I applied for subsequent entrant visa for my husband last Dec 11, 2013. When I uploaded the documents the default status is "REQUIRED" then it changed to "RECEIVED" last Jan 6, does this mean we already have a CO?


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai jen15,

Well, i dont think so! Because we appllied on oct6 and submited documents aftr few days and by oct30 it showed received.. And until now we r waiting for co...


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Jen 15,
It is common for all once you upload documents status gets change from "Required to "Received" after few days .

Say tune by next week DIAC will update the latest allocation. I hope by next month October applicants will get CO & visa too


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Pralis,

I too believe there are less 489 subsequent entrant applicants.
DIAC should change the max processing time for subsequent entrant visa from 6 months to 3months


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone waiting for 489 Subsequent Entrant visa???


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Please update if anybody got the latest visa grant for 489 Subsequent Entrant ( Dec 2013 - till date )


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Any updates???


----------



## Phiphi (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys n updates


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai phiphi,

Have u submitted all documents alrdy??? How abt medicals and ielts?


----------



## Phiphi (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah i uploaded all required documents.......


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Phiphi,

I believe by this week CO should be allocated to you & hopefully visa too.
Immi cant be that much slow...Since Dec 23 they have not even done remaining 16 days of August.


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai Phiphi, 

Any updates for you? Has co contacted? ...


----------



## Phiphi (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys no updates not yet allocated very worried


----------



## Phiphi (Jan 23, 2014)

Did u hear anything regarding ur or ur friends application


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai phiphi,

No contacts or updates yet.. Did u try calling immi???


----------



## Phiphi (Jan 23, 2014)

Nope I can't find overseas contact number


----------



## Phiphi (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey pralis did u hear anything regarding ur application


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai phiphi

Nothing so far... Worried.. If you hav not received yet then wen am i gonna get.....


----------



## Phiphi (Jan 23, 2014)

Did u ever try to contact immi because ur in australia


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Phiphi u applied online? Wats your immi account status now?


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes called them last month and they said only two n half months aftr submission so it wil take time.. Now its gona b four months.. No idea what gives!


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Any news?????


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Pralis,

As you might be knowing till 3 September Immi has allocated CO.
Looking at current speed of Immi, i guess Oct applicants turn will be in late March


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai sunny oz,

Yes it was m


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai sunny oz,

Yes it was moving with snails pace, but i think it was due to christmas holidays.. Now that its over, they must make up their speed back.. Keep checking immi account daily as i came to know via a forum that onc co is allocated our last updated date from immi account changes to co allocated date!


----------



## Sunny OZ (Jan 6, 2014)

pralis said:


> Hai sunny oz,
> 
> Yes it was moving with snails pace, but i think it was due to christmas holidays.. Now that its over, they must make up their speed back.. Keep checking immi account daily as i came to know via a forum that onc co is allocated our last updated date from immi account changes to co allocated date!


 Hi Pralis,
i didn't understand ( that once co is allocated our last updated date from immi account changes to co allocated date)... I check my acount every day..Now if it is something like this i will check my acount twice a day 
I hope by March Oct applicant will get CO


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

hey phiphi,

please update your status.. as you are august applicant and we are eagerly waiting out here to know about the progress...

thanx


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

The forum seems to b sooo quite, no updates from august or sep applicants.. Waiting kills!


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi we got this message today:
''We have received your documents. Please note both medical exams have been deferred as of the 9 April 2014.''

Does it mean postponed?but why is he talking about April? Anyone has got this message before?


----------

